# Dumb dog!!



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

or dumb ME?! Has this happened to anyone else? I use a zipper topped bag to keep my knitting and to keep my dog from getting into it. He loves yarn and my needles. :wink: 
Next time I think I will actually zip the bag up!!!


----------



## Christine Dix (Jan 31, 2011)

Dogs seem to turn into cats around yarn :lol: :wink:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Did that _used to be_ a wooden needle?


----------



## fgould (Jun 5, 2011)

My Yorkie did that also to a bamboo circular needle.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

Yup, dogs like to chew on things especially things that the owner handles and "leaves" accessible to them!! Chuckles, this will be the first and last knitting needles you will need to replace. Post a sign outside of your house "Beware of dog" as that is what I think of when I see these signs. They really are meant for us knitters who have WIPs!


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

back at Christmas, our friends came over to visit (we have only one house between us) and left their two dogs inside, thinking it would be ok for a few minutes....when they left, they came right back almost crying....the two dogs had gotten into the Christmas presents, chewing on almost all of them....one was a really nice book and they chewed the corner... the gifts that they had for us were chewed....but they were special one of a kind that they had gotten on a trip, and knew they couldn't replace them...one of my gifts is a little wooden plaque with flowers made from nails. It hangs on the wall and is quite a conversation piece! .....we told them that it just added the puppies special touch! Aren't our animals just precious, even though at times they are naughty!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

TammyK said:


> Did that _used to be_ a wooden needle?


Yes, it was a bamboo needle I was making a dishcloth with. My dog was in rare form that day. He chewed one of my flip flops and a corner of a throw quilt I made. So by the time he got to my knitting needles, I was NOT happy! I love my little dog! We adopted him knowing he was a chewer. He has toys to chew on, he just likes my things better. 
:shock:


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Did that _used to be_ a wooden needle?
> ...


Well, at least he has a well-balanced diet! :lol:


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

funthreads623 said:


> back at Christmas, our friends came over to visit (we have only one house between us) and left their two dogs inside, thinking it would be ok for a few minutes....when they left, they came right back almost crying....the two dogs had gotten into the Christmas presents, chewing on almost all of them....one was a really nice book and they chewed the corner... the gifts that they had for us were chewed....but they were special one of a kind that they had gotten on a trip, and knew they couldn't replace them...one of my gifts is a little wooden plaque with flowers made from nails. It hangs on the wall and is quite a conversation piece! .....we told them that it just added the puppies special touch! Aren't our animals just precious, even though at times they are naughty!


OMG!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> or dumb ME?! Has this happened to anyone else? I use a zipper topped bag to keep my knitting and to keep my dog from getting into it. He loves yarn and my needles. :wink:
> Next time I think I will actually zip the bag up!!!


Anyway you look at it this is a case of "homemade love".


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Ooops! My cat can dent and ruin a bamboo needle. Dog??? That needle didn't stand a chance.... Zippers are a definite in your future -- and high tables and shelves...


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

The first thing my new puppy did was chew up the end of a very expenive paint brush I had just bought myself. Well, 12 years later, I still have that same "puppy" and paint brush and I still love both of them.


----------



## StitchDesigner (Jan 24, 2011)

Yeah, I hear it! Brand new Chihuahua puppy, 2 mos old. Brand new $50 dress sandals (this was 11 years ago). Brand new $50 chew toy!


----------



## Dowager (Jun 7, 2011)

Just to show you guys that dogs will chew ANYTHING, we caught my Lab/Pointer mix chewing a AA battery once! He had actually managed to make dents in it with his teeth! Fortunately, he wasn't able to break through the metal casing, or we'd have had one sick puppy on our hands!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Just to show you guys that dogs will chew ANYTHING, we caught my Lab/Pointer mix chewing a AA battery once! He had actually managed to make dents in it with his teeth! Fortunately, he wasn't able to break through the metal casing, or we'd have had one sick puppy on our hands!


I have a friend who has a large breed dog who chews everything.  She picked the T.V. remote one day and the back flew off scattering the batteries and he had them in his mouth quick as lightning. She had to practically pull them from his throat. He knocked over her slow cooker and ate all the hot chicken out of it too. What a boy. He is obsessed with food.


----------



## CaroleJS (Jun 2, 2011)

When we had a cat, I learned the hard way that I had to put my yarn away EVERY time I got up out of my chair. I would come back to my project and find the yarn not only BROKE (rather chewed apart) but also WET. It was frustrating to have to connect the yarn again, and deal with WET yarn. YUK


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

oh dear poor you


----------



## battye one (May 23, 2011)

our misty does the same thing it gets your attention doesn't


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Lol our cat and dog are in cahoots I tell you.
I have a partial dental piece that I remove at night and instead of placing it IN the plastic box...I was so tired I laid it on the night stand...
Sometime during the night or early morning ...kitty climbs over me to night stand, grabs it..and jumps down...to which the relay continues to our chihuahua LOL..Who proceeded to chew on a corner of it LOL..
totally MY bad..but they do this a lot ..gotta watch those little rascals lol.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

He probably looked at that and thought - WOW, look what my mom got for me -- a tooth pick. What a great mom she is! LOL!


----------



## jsprad (Feb 18, 2011)

Yes, my dog has chewed up my wooden needles. I guess they must be very tempting!!! lol


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

Have a lab.Found out that ,it like chewing on my bedspreads,pillows.Nothing I did would make her stop.Got up one morning A the cushion on my sofa was torn to bits.Had my fill,went to a pet shop.Got a muzzel.I put it on her every time shes left alone ,and at night when I go to bed.Hate doing it. But Cant afford to buy pillow,bedspreads,and all kinds of things just because she liked to chew.Getting a big bone didnt work.


----------



## Lucy1037 (Apr 16, 2011)

I was actually keeping a running list of what my boxer chewed up as a puppy to add to how much she actually cost us. She chewed DH triple head electric razor, my prescription eyeglasses, books, dining room chair legs, etc. Thank goodness she did not chew the cat!!!


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Looks like something my dog would do!
Perhaps you can salvage it by restoring the point with a pencil sharpener and then smoothing it off with an emery board to get the kind of point you like best.


----------



## lizzieshome (Aug 23, 2011)

oh no!!!! at least my cat just unravels my yarn if I accidently leave it where he can get it. So sorry!


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

I have a 5 month old Lab. She loves to chew everything! When she wants my attention and I am knitting she will come up and pull the project right out of my hand. 3 days ago, I left the room for about 30 minutes, came back to a chewed up sock I was working on (almost done) and 3 dpn chewed to pieces. Talk about being po, but she is a puppy and a cute one at that. I got to figure how to stop her from chewing.


----------



## cathy47 (Jun 6, 2011)

TammyK said:


> donna2kayak said:
> 
> 
> > TammyK said:
> ...


and plenty of fiber... ;-)


----------



## lizzieshome (Aug 23, 2011)

oh, labs do love to chew. my son has 2 male white labs...they are so funny. and huge! Buckshot looks like a small pony he is so big...but, they are just big puppies inside,lol.


----------



## misenber (Feb 4, 2011)

The innocent looking dog in my avatar is not innocent. He once drug my entire bag of cross stitch projects and materials into the back yard and emptied the bag all over the yard. The worse part was my dear husband came home through the back yard and wanted to know if I wanted my cross stitch stuff in the yard. So far so good with the knitting. Maybe because he is almost 15 now and too tired :-D


----------



## msusanc (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh yes, we've had our viewing challenges, Our 2 year dog old hardly chewed at all until we got our kitchen remodeled (chewed the baseboard) and a bought a new rather pricy(for us) dining room set. One of the chairs definitely belongs to the dog. One of our cats chewed through my first Addi needle cord (with stitches on it and the most expensive needle I had ever purchased at the time) and my telephone charger cord. And our first dog (a golden retriever) thought any processed paper was yummy -- napkins, paper towels, etc. Just like kids, you never know what'll happen!
But when our dog disappeared for 4 days last week, we were devastated -- and SO happy to get her back again. So it goes -- we love them no matter what!


----------



## fiddlerbird555 (Apr 6, 2011)

I can outdo ANYONE on chewing dog stories. My mother's Springer Spanial managed to chew up a disposable razor and some glass christmas tree balls, all without getting a scratch on her mouth. I have no idea how she managed that.

I've not been in the situation to have both knitting and puppy at the same time.


----------



## daylily (May 8, 2011)

Yikes....buy him one of those gigantic needles (someone posted some pictures of them awhile back). They are about 36" long and as big around as a tin-foil roll.....that should keep him occupied for a while. :thumbup: But, beware... with the zipper bag...we have a dog that can undo zippers! :thumbdown:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

Boy do I appreciate my cat(s) even more. Years ago I lived in a tiny apartment with 2 dogs and 2 cats. When left alone the cats would run across the wall hung book shelves, knocking everything down and the dogs then did the rest. One day they pushed down a bag of kitty litter which the dogs promptly tore up. That convinced me of my total insanity. Never again would I do dogs and no more cats in the city.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

One of my cats, Jackson, can chew through a bamboo needle in record time. He also chews baskets, magazines, plants of any kind (now obsolete in my household), and can break any cat toy I can find. I once asked my vet if something was wrong with him or missing from his diet. He said No, some cats are just as bad as dogs for chewing things.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My dog chewed the top off a 4 litre bottle of engine oil that had been lefdt on the loungeroom carpet. I still have a big dark coloured grease mark on the carpet after trying to soak up the oil I have tried everything imaginable but to no avail. I still have the dog and he is still coming inside, I just put a rug over the oil mark and live with it.
Another dog that was my sons got a bottle of fruit fly spray down off the shelf in the laundry and got the top off it, luckily he only got it on his lips and didn't swallow as it is a very toxic poison.

It's just as well that our dear furry friends don't always swallow these things or our vets would be millionaires.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

We have a puppy in the house and I keep my knitting in a Large popcorn tin and I do keep the lid on. Happy knitting/crochet


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Rubbing a mixture of red pepper flakes mixed with water on wires and cords and putting moth balls in areas you don't want them to bother sometimes "cures" the bad behavior. I only had to do it for a short while until they learned what not to bother. I also gave them many "safe" toys to play with instead. They are like little toddlers, you have to teach them right from wrong. Some are just stubborn and you won't be able to change but it is worth a try. Good luck!


----------



## yankeecatlady (Jun 3, 2011)

I had a cat that used to do that. He loved the taste of wooden hooks and needles.


----------



## pjflan55 (Mar 12, 2011)

My dog loves yarn as well but he really loves silverware. I had to use a camera to see how he managed to get it out of the drawer but then I realized the dog and both cats were in on it. The male cat gets up on the counter the other cat sits under the drawer and pulls it open with her paws from underneath. Then the male cat paws out the closest thing to the top and drops it on the floor. Bingo! The dogs gets the silverware. I am thinking about sitting a camera up around the bird cage next they seem to find a way out of the cage. Maybe the dog is helping the cats!


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

good grief! :roll: I'm glad my dogs aren't puppies anymore.


----------



## klm49 (Jan 31, 2011)

Dowager said:


> Just to show you guys that dogs will chew ANYTHING, we caught my Lab/Pointer mix chewing a AA battery once! He had actually managed to make dents in it with his teeth! Fortunately, he wasn't able to break through the metal casing, or we'd have had one sick puppy on our hands!


I have one that will beat all, my daughters black lab chewed up a remote controll and ate it, we only found a piece about the size of a dime left on the floor. then he chewed the corner of the brick harth on the fire place, and nothing made him sick.'
Bless his heart we lost him a few years back due to Cancer of the hip.


----------



## gsbyrge (Jul 12, 2011)

I had an Old English Sheepdog who I left in the car for about five minutes, in which time he ate a pair of sunglasses. Vet told me they like something in the plastic the frames are made of. I now have a cat that likes to chew through plastic bags - not to get at the contents, just to chew the plastic. Animals....can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em.


----------



## farmgirl (Jul 19, 2011)

Oh dear...my goat ate one of my bamboo needles one time...I blamed myself though..


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> or dumb ME?! Has this happened to anyone else? I use a zipper topped bag to keep my knitting and to keep my dog from getting into it. He loves yarn and my needles. :wink:
> Next time I think I will actually zip the bag up!!!


Hate to say this but my dog got a couple of good spankings when he was young to the accompaniment of the word MINE and shown the items when he was caught doing something to my things. He learned Very quickly to leave those things alone. I can set a plate of food down now and declare that it is MINE and he will not touch it till I tell him he can have it! But I do have a Siberian husky and they are known to need a strong leader and I had several disasters around here till I figured that out.
Like coming home one time to find the dog in the middle of a 1 foot high pile of yarn, garbage, and whatever, with a trail of it all through the house! Hubby was sleeping on the couch! I wanted to beat hubby! Not really the dog's fault that he was doing what came naturally because no one told him not to! I held my piece till I could be in control and not say or do something I might regret later. After I had cleaned up most of the mess and was sorting the 5 skeins of yarn from each other and rewinding skeins I finally told DH that if he did not intend to watch the puppy and stop him from doing things like that he did not need to bring him inside from his tie out. He could wait till I got home to watch him. One of the few times my hubby looked real sheepishly contrite and only said ok. I think he knew that if that kind of thing happened again He was more likely to get it than the dog. Which would have been more fair afterall. 
My dog is now the most spoiled rotten sweetheart you would ever want to see. Love of my life and Light of my world but I still don't allow him to get away with just whatever but rarely ever have to do anything more than a tiny little scold or a sharp word. He is almost 5 now and goes everywhere with us and accepted even into stores with us. He still does not understand why he can't drag me along but accepts it most times. He is siberian in nature.


----------



## lllyons (Mar 25, 2011)

I can beat your dog, I was visiting my sister in Virg. we were talking at the diningroom table when I heard chumping
sound I looked around and thier is one of my sisters' shylo shepard munching happliy on my almost done mitten on four wooden needles, I immediately put my hand down he's throat an pulled out my destroyed needles and rather worst for wear mitten that I had worked on from Boston to Virg. on the train, my sister was laughing at me, because she says must people will not stick their hand down a large shepard throat when he doesn't know you.


----------



## kathiba194 (Jun 12, 2011)

I bought a set of double pointed needles from knit picks and started a sock. The next morning three of the needles had no points! Boo Hoo. Needless to say I never knitted the socks.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Oh dear!


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

gsbyrge said:


> I had an Old English Sheepdog who I left in the car for about five minutes, in which time he ate a pair of sunglasses. Vet told me they like something in the plastic the frames are made of. I now have a cat that likes to chew through plastic bags - not to get at the contents, just to chew the plastic. Animals....can't live with 'em, can't live without 'em.


Glad to hear my dog is not the only one who likes to chew plastics. Figured that out when he was still very young and took advantage of it but sat over him teaching him to spit it out or I would take it away from him. He seemed to understand that he was not to swallow the pieces I kept telling him it was very bad to swallow the pieces. Told him I would be very happy to pick up the mess he made. Funny he never liked the Nyla Bones. His favorite is to get he powdered creamer containers. I leave the lid on and he can now remove a lid without denting it.


----------



## evesch (Apr 3, 2011)

yankeecatlady said:


> I had a cat that used to do that. He loved the taste of wooden hooks and needles.


Am so glad our kitty is so good and not a chewer. I do occasionally have a problem with her trying to "Help" with the knitting yarns that are dangling. She got close to the same treatment as the dog. "MINE" and a tap. She is 1 year old this month and does not do too much bothering of it anymore I think the dog taught her too as he would look at her like she was crazy for touching MOM's stuff and maul her. Don't worry she mauls him right back and has all her claws. They will lay at my feet together having a "fight" almost every day. and will sleep together after. I keep telling that kitty that the dog could really do her in quite easily. so glad they are friends.....


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

When my daughter was about 9 years old we had a Cockapoo for her. For Easter we had gotten my daughter one of those 'very' expensive chocolate Easter eggs. We had it on the table for quite a few days. We left the house to do some errands and left, Missy - the dog, home alone. Well when we got home, here she had eaten the whole chocolate egg! Needless to say, we checked to see if she had made any unnecessary deposits around the house. Luckily she hadn't. We couldn't believe she ate that whole egg and didn't get sick.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

I have a mini schnauzer. The breeder told me that they are chewers and for me to give her cardboard boxes for her to chew as they are harmless. Also that with an available cardboard box to chew, they will be less likely to go after the furniture and our shoes! She is 4 and still loves to chew the cardboard boxes. She actually just shreds them and leaves the pieces laying around to get stuck in the vacume cleaner!!


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

kathiba194 said:


> I bought a set of double pointed needles from knit picks and started a sock. The next morning three of the needles had no points! Boo Hoo. Needless to say I never knitted the socks.


Some excuse to not knit the socks!!! haha, some people will do anything to get out of turning a heel!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rooney48 (Mar 9, 2011)

ohhhhhhh yes-my dogs favoite bed is my knitting bag-lol-maybe we should knit from dog hair-lol


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Punishing dogs for acting like dogs doesn't make much sense. ... The smacks and the hits can bring bad consequences of many types

Having been in animal rescue for many, many years I find this web site to be very helpful. There are a lot of tips here that might help in training our dogs to gear away from bad behavior in a kinder, gentler way. Hope this helps someone.  

http://alexadry.hubpages.com/hub/Why-Punsihing-Dogs-Does-not-Work


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

about all my cat (lexi) does is lick the plastic bags that my yarn is in..I guess she likes the taste of it! ..they never chew the yarn, or bother it....I leave it laying by my chair, and it is exactly the same next morning...However, we used to have a couple of litter-mate brothers named Chip and Dale, and Dale would get up on my sewing table, and scrounge around my boxes until he would find a bobbin, then take it in his mouth to the floor and bat it around until he could no longer get to it. I don't understand that licking of plastic!



yankeecatlady said:


> I had a cat that used to do that. He loved the taste of wooden hooks and needles.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

oh, my, this is too funny!



pjflan55 said:


> My dog loves yarn as well but he really loves silverware. I had to use a camera to see how he managed to get it out of the drawer but then I realized the dog and both cats were in on it. The male cat gets up on the counter the other cat sits under the drawer and pulls it open with her paws from underneath. Then the male cat paws out the closest thing to the top and drops it on the floor. Bingo! The dogs gets the silverware. I am thinking about sitting a camera up around the bird cage next they seem to find a way out of the cage. Maybe the dog is helping the cats!


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

if you go to petsmart, they have these cloth animals that you put a plastic bottle in and when the dog chews it, it makes a crackling noise. When the bottle is destroyed, just take it out and put another one in-I use plastic water bottles and it is a good way to use empty plastic bottles.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

too cute!



evesch said:


> donna2kayak said:
> 
> 
> > or dumb ME?! Has this happened to anyone else? I use a zipper topped bag to keep my knitting and to keep my dog from getting into it. He loves yarn and my needles. :wink:
> ...


----------



## missmack (Jun 9, 2011)

To all who have dogs, cats and goats - I should write a book. Husband was having a heart attack, kept procrastinating and gulping liquid antacid. Finally realized he needed help. I got him to our old car and left our 4 G.S's in house (no place else to leave them.) Raced down the mountain (at time only help was volunteer emt's 8 miles away and our cabin in mountains is hidden. So I drove 75 mph. racing praying for highway patrol. Wouldn't you know it - NO COPs anywhere. Made the 90 minute trip to hospital in Nevada. Dr.s said another 5 minutes would have been too late. next morning I returned home to find 1 1/2 inches water all over, running thru floors to basement. The dogs had gotten to the copper water pipes from the pump and chewed thru the copper. Pump had run all night. Husband lost 1/4 of his heart. No injuries to the dogs Thank The lord. But I had to call a plumber to come replace the pipes (he was a plumber where I had worked and rushed over. Now the pump shutoff is off when we have to leave the house. Baby goats in cabin (temp. was 10 degrees and they were newborns. Daughter taught one of the most ambitious to climb the open ladder tothe second floor landing and jump. Goat jumped into galvanized tub of molasses I was decanting into smaller containers. Still cleaning up molasses 15 years later. I'd rather have my old adopted dogs (having raised 47 years of G.S.'s, 18 goats, chickens, rabbits, foster children - 5 - all teens thrown away by parents, one boy wanted to tie up his girlfriends picture so he cut up my Quivet yarn sweater to get a piece.) I'll continue to adopt and raise dogs AND KEEP MY YARN IN BIG NESTLE CHOCOLATE POWDER KEGS. I don't think they can chew them up. Thanks for the stories and allowing me to tell mine. Missmack, Ca.


----------



## larsan (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a scissor case with cat teeth marks on it, I have several knitting needles that had to be sanded and points put back on because of a dog.

To me, these are precious momento's of love that is no longer here. I keep them around just to smile and remember.


----------



## twistedknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

We had an Aussie who found a skein of beautiful wool and tied up all the living room furnature one day -- so bad I had to cut the yarn and throw it all out - she must have had a blast! We bought her cheap washcloths and gave her a new one each week she would lay under a table and suck on it like a baby with a passifier for hours! On the sad side, one day we left a bag of chips out and she got into that and could not get out. She suffocated. It was the saddest day of my life and I still miss her and all her antics. I don't what any of you to have that day so please be extra careful!!


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

jaxson aka jaxs, 3 month old labradoodle, decided to help me sort yarn yesterday--taking some into the living room so i could see it better-took an hour to untangle!! and that was like a minute before i caught him.already he can reach the bar stool i keep my basket i am knitting out of-so i remember to put it higher when leaving. i just have a feeling there is going to be more yarn incidents--feel it in my bones.


----------



## dingo (Jun 20, 2011)

When we brought our new Lab puppy home after rescuing him from a terrible situation, we thought we were so smart and closed all the kitchen doors at our bedtime leaving him in there. When we came down to the kitchen the next day, he had chewed all the stuffing out of six chairs. He turned out to be one of the nicest dogs we ever had.


----------



## DotS (Jun 25, 2011)

Last year, while giving Child Care to our then 9 yr old granddaughters, I had taken Dax "the dog from H____" out for a walk. When we returned, I unleashed him and went into the kitchen to check on dinner. I turned to go into the dining room only to find my knitting stretched from the living room to the dining room, wrapped around chair legs and table leg. I had been knitting a baby blanket. Thank God the knitting hadn't been pulled off the needles. I yelled an expletive. My hubby & granddaughters were playing a board game in the living room and never saw the action. Now I make sure the knitting is safely tucked in my knitting bag when I leave the room. This dog chews everything in sight. 
DotS


----------



## Darydee (Jun 29, 2011)

I have left my knitting bag down and zipped and found out my dog can open zippers, now everything is put out of reach.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

I'm so sorry that happened to you.. My dogs a chewer too and she has takeing things out of the trash before.. not often but its starting.. I never thought of my needles.. I'll keep mine up off the floor from now on.. she has never dipped into my tote but theres always the first time.. thank you for the heads up... I just wish you didn't have to loose your needle. Ronie


----------



## Ottie (Aug 29, 2011)

I have a doxie that waits for his chance to grab my yarn and mess with it. I keep one ball on hand so when he gets feisty I toss that one to him and I re-roll it when he's done.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Ottie said:


> I have a doxie that waits for his chance to grab my yarn and mess with it. I keep one ball on hand so when he gets feisty I toss that one to him and I re-roll it when he's done.


Look at that innocent little face. LOL! He's saying "Are you talking about me?".


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I guess I was lucky with my dog. I got him as a young puppy 8 weeks of age and he didn't chew on our things. I of course had toys and things for him. I never had to cage or put him in another room when we are gone. He is now 7 years old and still leaves my yarn and needles alone. I didn't teach him this either he just did it. But then he may leave it alone because I have made him his own sweaters and blankets. It also depends on the breed of dog too, just my opinion. Good luck and keep the knitting sealed and away from your four legged babies. Even with it closed and depending on your storage methods (handmade or plastic bags), they can still chew through. Good luck.


----------



## Debry (Jun 24, 2011)

darn!!! I would try a little repair work before I tossed out that poor needle! If you have a crank type pencil sharpener you could try "sharpening" it after removing the chewed part. Then...sand and wax. It might work...


----------



## macde (Aug 26, 2011)

No but my dog got into my purse, which was on the kitchen table,worked very hard to nose out the goodies & ate a whole Tobleron chocolate bar.


----------



## edgemanak (May 17, 2011)

Yes, I agree. I think an electric pencil sharpener and a little polishing wouls fix the needle.

And wood splinters can't be good for the pup as well.


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

HAHA! That happened to me with crochet hooks (lighted ones) and my wooden needles. Needless to say my yarn is wrapped around chairs and the table, what a mess! I spent hours untangling. Finaly got smart and bought a knitting tote to hid my projects when not in use! LOL


----------



## Jean Margaret (Aug 7, 2011)

That is a sign to you that knitting (or reading, etc.) gets more attention than "I DO!!!". Do you have a poodle, by any chance? I would't be surprised. Ya got ta love animals. We humans have so much to learn ... and appreciate from all of them. CHEERS! Jean


----------



## Knit Girl (May 21, 2011)

Jean,
I have a Maltes called Molly, more often she is called Monster Molly! Gotta love them!


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

Here is the little culprit!!


----------



## trudes (Feb 3, 2011)

Yup. my rescue dog introduced himself to us by destroying a gullah basket. Then we puppy proofed the house even though he is over three years old. Still the darling has devoured any yarn he can, two reomotes, and a book. I thought I had solved it by felting a woolen ball for him, he loves it, but our things are still more appealing. I adore Tips and pay the price. He is a great incentive to put things away! A canine clutter cutter!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

OUCH! hope he didn't unravel anything!

yrs ago, I had 2 dogs who resented it when I went to work.... long story short, they unraveled a baby blanket down to the first couple of rows and had yarn thru every room in my apartment!!!! 

yeah, I was NOT amused!!! You should have seen their faces when I got home and found what they'd done!


----------



## Lo'L (Jan 21, 2011)

Oh my gosh, he is so cute!!!!


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

He is so cute. But unfortunately you have to put stuff where he can't get to it. It will take some training to get him to leave it alone tho.


----------



## knitcrochetlover (Feb 1, 2011)

I know they try to say I didn't do it or I'm sorry didn't mean to ruin your stuff. One piece of advice, don't make any balls of yarn to play with, it will make them want your project and yarn, needles more. I have heard many stories and sometimes it got worse with the knitted toys and many a project and more needles were destroyed beyond repair. As I said in an earlier post I got lucky my dog leaves my knitting materials alone. Good luck with your babies. I know it is disheartening to have to either start over on a project (if beyond repair) and having to spend more money on needles and yarn to complete the project.


----------



## Dcsmith77 (Apr 18, 2011)

I didn't read every one of these, but my dog didn't chew up things, she hid them. Once, when I was missing a few things, I moved the bed and found all but one of my cable needles, several knitting needles, a tape measure, and some yarn needles. Whenever I missed something after that, I just looked under the bed. 

As a puppy, she did chew up two pairs of Rx glasses. I figured my $50 mutt had cost me about $1000 (years ago when glasses were cheaper). She was with me for 17 years and I still treasure a rocking chair that has a little bit of the rocker chewed up. That happened when I moved and she didn't much like the new place at first. 

The outrageous thing is one time I was sitting talking to my son who was about 15 at the time. While we were talking, he was holding a pair of pliers and picked up one of my knitting needles and proceeded to flatten it about every inch until I realized what he was doing and yelled at him. He knew better, but you know how teenagers are - they go to another world at times.


----------



## anthealb (Jul 21, 2011)

When my dog was a puppy and I was making dinner she chewed up my sock project, that included the cord on 2 addi yurbos and the sock!


----------



## Beetytwird (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a wooden rocker my Dad made for me about 30 yeas ago......we have had 7 dogs in 37 years of marriage...........all have cut teeth on the rockers of this chair.....some day I will get aaround to restaining them so they match again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

HI all yes i can relate.i got a cavalier king charles spaniel my doxie had to be put to sleep.the vet called and asked if i wanted a puppy. ididn,t know anything about the breed ,so i goggled it.i called back and said i could not afford it.well he said it was 250.00[the person paid2500.well now i know why he was so cheap.hechews everything yarn shoes paper towels,he sticks his tongue out if you try to correct him. but he is so cute,and lovable. in his picture he is in time out,as for your puppy he is as cute as a button.


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

yesssss. They seem to love bamboo for some reason. My dog has out grown the chewing habit, thank goodness. 
I lost a few to my dear sweet puppy. I had my hubby fixed the ends of a couple and told me to keep them put up. I think he used a belt sander on them. 
Helen in TX


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

When my new 2 year old service dog named Holly chewed up my son's drum stick, I knew to watch my bamboo needles! Lord help me if I drop my yarn. Shel'll go after it like it's a regular ball and attack it! She's an English Lab and still has alot of puppy in her.


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

I have an 8 year old Min Pin named Sam whom I am praying will survive his ordeal with a ball of yarn. Two weeks ago today he had to have emergency surgery to remove yarn from his stomach and intestines. Sam has never chewed anything, but he must have gotten tangled in the ball of yarn from the sweater I was knitting that was in my knitting basket and being unable to break the yarn off, he kept ingesting it like spaghetti until he came to the end of the ball, that was about the size of a soft ball. I was unaware of when this happened until he started throwing up and yarn started coming up in clumps and there was that much yarn on the floor. I rushed him to ER and the yarn was already tangled in his large and small intestine, so they did surgery, but he is still struggling to recover today. He can't hold anything down and I am giving him meds and fluids thru an IV bag twice a day. Please ladies, keep your yarn up out of reach from your pets. It can be deadly.


----------



## julie windham (Feb 21, 2011)

None of my animals have been interested in knitting, but the Yorkie we used to have loved my son's retainers. If he left them low enough you'd see her sneaking out of his room with her head down. Then when you checked, she'd have the retainer in her mouth. Her teeth were perfectly straight, can't figure out why she thought she needed retainers.


----------



## helenc67 (Feb 7, 2011)

we can't help but love them like they were our children. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Yayasmh (Aug 9, 2011)

My dogs LOVE to eat anything knitting, yarn, needs, they don't care and it is the only thing they chew on that isn't a toy!


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you. At this point in time he is a $6,000 dog, or the skein of yarn cost $6,000. But he is worth every cent if only he survives.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Finally know that "My dog ate it" is really for real because my doberman when he was a puppy let me experience it first hand.

Library books, shoes, yarn, needles, clothes, etc. etc.

You name it and he has sampled it. God love him! Yes he is still here with us. The most he does now (I probably should not brag about this) is grab my yarn or husband's shoe and snuggle up with it until we return home.

Guess this was a form of separation anxiety.


----------



## donna2kayak (Aug 25, 2011)

jypsiejude said:


> I have an 8 year old Min Pin named Sam whom I am praying will survive his ordeal with a ball of yarn. Two weeks ago today he had to have emergency surgery to remove yarn from his stomach and intestines. Sam has never chewed anything, but he must have gotten tangled in the ball of yarn from the sweater I was knitting that was in my knitting basket and being unable to break the yarn off, he kept ingesting it like spaghetti until he came to the end of the ball, that was about the size of a soft ball. I was unaware of when this happened until he started throwing up and yarn started coming up in clumps and there was that much yarn on the floor. I rushed him to ER and the yarn was already tangled in his large and small intestine, so they did surgery, but he is still struggling to recover today. He can't hold anything down and I am giving him meds and fluids thru an IV bag twice a day. Please ladies, keep your yarn up out of reach from your pets. It can be deadly.


OH.. I am so sorry! I hope he pulls through. 
We have a Min Pin too.

Thankfully my bag has a zipper and the needle just slipped through. I didn't zip it closed all the way. Yarn is so dangerous for dogs and cats..


----------



## Lady Greywolf (Aug 17, 2011)

I had a dog that loved my nylon vintage knitting needles that I got from my grandmother before she passed and my expensive sneakers, I worked in a sporting goods department at a local store and every time I got a nice new pair of leather sneakers for work, my darling dog would eat at least one of them. Never anyone elses shoes. or things only mine(she even figured out how to open the closet door because she knew that they were in there). I think in two years I had to replace 12 or so pairs of sneakers.


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

my chihuahua/pom gets into the trash when we leave him home- he loves chewing the facial tissues and leaving them all over the floor-his way of sayingthat's what you get for leaving me behind. my yorkie thinks my yarn balls are for him and he is funny to watch- same deal, one ball of yarn is his to unravel. I have made little beds for all my dogs-I have a 13 year old lab mix also and they all lay on their blankets at night


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

ah might pay I have aa ragdoll/birman cat and I have to wait till he is curled up asleep


----------



## Cats_Mommy2 (Jun 11, 2011)

maggieblr said:


> I have a 5 month old Lab. She loves to chew everything! When she wants my attention and I am knitting she will come up and pull the project right out of my hand. 3 days ago, I left the room for about 30 minutes, came back to a chewed up sock I was working on (almost done) and 3 dpn chewed to pieces. Talk about being po, but she is a puppy and a cute one at that. I got to figure how to stop her from chewing.


When my dachshund was a puppy, he chewed the woodwork in the bathroom he was penned in while I was at work. I smeared Hot Sauce on it and he quit chewing wood. Pet stores have bitter apple that you can buy to put on things you don't want them to chew, but I had to be creative at midnight.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

OK I just read everyones comet and it seams I don't have a normal dog. She has never chewed on anything to do with knitting or crocheting. But she is a cleptoe (someone who steels things). Around here if your missing something you can find it in her bed.Things she takes : Bread, Hamburger buns, pr.jeans form the dirty cloths, Shampoo bottle, Cat treats, Blanket off our bed,Pillows to. She thinks these things are all hers that we took form her. She don't eat none of the food nor does she chew on it. She has more toys then the store sells. She is not deprived of nothing. She just weird.


----------



## Jean Margaret (Aug 7, 2011)

They are lovely dogs and we are both quite fortunate with our choices (but there is really no bad choice, just people who sometimes don't understand and respect them as they wish to be loved and respected, just as we do). Happy days to you! Jean


----------



## IC Pierpont (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, dogs chewing everything brings back a lot of memories. We had a big mixed bred dog named Chez moi, she weighted around 125 lbs. and she loved chocolate. Now, I've heard that dogs can get really sick when they ingest chocolate. In 1986 my nephew gave me a Christmas present. The family had gone out visiting that night and when we came home Chez had opened one present. Of course it was the one from my nephew. My present was a plastic microwaveable covered dish that contained about 3 lbs. of peanut clusters. Chez had eaten through the plastic bowl and ate all the peanut clusters. Did she get sick? No, ill effects at all. During the next Thanksgiving I left an unopened 3 lbs. box of Russel Stover chocolates on the kitchen counter top. Yes, she open them also and left only the papers scattered on the floor and she didn't have any ill effects from that either. But, I did learn a lesson. I never left any chocolates where she could reach them. She was a wonderful dog who never chewed anything around the house and never took anything else from the counters. But, chocolate was just too tempting. The dog devil made her do it. IC


----------



## Debby777 (Jun 12, 2011)

:thumbup: you're lucky


----------



## twistedknitter (Sep 4, 2011)

Prayers to you and the pup.


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you so much!! Prayers are so appreciated. You have one lovely doggie. I just want to hug him/her. Judy


----------



## redriet60 (Jun 24, 2011)

msusanc said:


> Oh yes, we've had our viewing challenges, Our 2 year dog old hardly chewed at all until we got our kitchen remodeled (chewed the baseboard) and a bought a new rather pricy(for us) dining room set. One of the chairs definitely belongs to the dog. One of our cats chewed through my first Addi needle cord (with stitches on it and the most expensive needle I had ever purchased at the time) and my telephone charger cord. And our first dog (a golden retriever) thought any processed paper was yummy -- napkins, paper towels, etc. Just like kids, you never know what'll happen!
> But when our dog disappeared for 4 days last week, we were devastated -- and SO happy to get her back again. So it goes -- we love them no matter what!


And "that" usually is mutual


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

what a beautiful dog


----------



## niblet007 (Mar 7, 2011)

jypsiejude said:


> I have an 8 year old Min Pin named Sam whom I am praying will survive his ordeal with a ball of yarn. Two weeks ago today he had to have emergency surgery to remove yarn from his stomach and intestines. Sam has never chewed anything, but he must have gotten tangled in the ball of yarn from the sweater I was knitting that was in my knitting basket and being unable to break the yarn off, he kept ingesting it like spaghetti until he came to the end of the ball, that was about the size of a soft ball. I was unaware of when this happened until he started throwing up and yarn started coming up in clumps and there was that much yarn on the floor. I rushed him to ER and the yarn was already tangled in his large and small intestine, so they did surgery, but he is still struggling to recover today. He can't hold anything down and I am giving him meds and fluids thru an IV bag twice a day. Please ladies, keep your yarn up out of reach from your pets. It can be deadly.


I pray that he'll be all right!


----------



## tallieu (Feb 10, 2011)

The only thing my dog has ever eaten out of my knitting stuff are the little stitch markers - plastic that look like safety pins, or the round ones. That only happens if I drop them on the floor and he is trying to get someone's attention. He has never stuck his nose in any of my knitting - guess he just isn't interested.


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

hehehe

Cute mousie Avatar bonmouse.



bonmouse65 said:


> He probably looked at that and thought - WOW, look what my mom got for me -- a tooth pick. What a great mom she is! LOL!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr double posts.. :XD:


----------



## Judy M (Feb 17, 2011)

My sister's dogs would lay on anything on the floor so had to put my knitting on the table or chair. So far this dog only like the bathroom wastebasket, carrying her chewies to the dining room where she collects all her chewies. But only when we are gone for any length of time.

She stills hides her chewies on my bed and use to grab tissues off the nightstand and paper towels of the table and yes, you bet, would tear them to shreds.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I had a poodle once that I'd always get a Christmas present for. My grandmother bought her a present one year. When we arrived, the dog immediately ran to the tree, around to the back and picked up ONLY her present and proceeded to tear into it. She was a very good dog.


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> hehehe
> 
> Cute mousie Avatar bonmouse.
> 
> ...


Thank you CamillaInTheDesert.


----------



## funthreads623 (May 25, 2011)

but, her looks so sweet and innocent!



donna2kayak said:


> Here is the little culprit!!


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

it's happened to me with my cats so many times. What you do is put the needle in the good pencil sharpener - I do both it it's going to make it a lot shorter. Sharpen the end then file it with one of those blocks you buy in the manicure supplies that has four different grits on it. Or raid your husbands woodworking supplies. Good as new I have one set of very short needles that come in hand for little things. You can also take off the other end and make a double pointed needle if it's going to be too short - good for icord.


----------



## 5mmdpns (Jun 1, 2011)

jypsiejude said:


> I have an 8 year old Min Pin named Sam whom I am praying will survive his ordeal with a ball of yarn. Two weeks ago today he had to have emergency surgery to remove yarn from his stomach and intestines. Sam has never chewed anything, but he must have gotten tangled in the ball of yarn from the sweater I was knitting that was in my knitting basket and being unable to break the yarn off, he kept ingesting it like spaghetti until he came to the end of the ball, that was about the size of a soft ball. I was unaware of when this happened until he started throwing up and yarn started coming up in clumps and there was that much yarn on the floor. I rushed him to ER and the yarn was already tangled in his large and small intestine, so they did surgery, but he is still struggling to recover today. He can't hold anything down and I am giving him meds and fluids thru an IV bag twice a day. Please ladies, keep your yarn up out of reach from your pets. It can be deadly.


Prayers. How is your Sam doing?


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

This is why I don't have a dog. Well, that and I have enough trouble taking care of myself and my housemate with Parkinson's. But it's not just pets. I had a skein of yarn that got impossible tangled and started working on it bit by bit- kind of Zen therapy. One day, my daughter said she'd help some. We were gently shaking the yarn to loosen the tangles and my almost 2 year old grandson came over, grabbed a chunk of it, ran across the room and with a huge smile, did a kind of happy dance juggling act! He looked so pleased with himself I let him do it. It couldn't get any more tangled! I finally got it all into a ball.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> jypsiejude said:
> 
> 
> > I have an 8 year old Min Pin named Sam whom I am praying will survive his ordeal with a ball of yarn. Two weeks ago today he had to have emergency surgery to remove yarn from his stomach and intestines. Sam has never chewed anything, but he must have gotten tangled in the ball of yarn from the sweater I was knitting that was in my knitting basket and being unable to break the yarn off, he kept ingesting it like spaghetti until he came to the end of the ball, that was about the size of a soft ball. I was unaware of when this happened until he started throwing up and yarn started coming up in clumps and there was that much yarn on the floor. I rushed him to ER and the yarn was already tangled in his large and small intestine, so they did surgery, but he is still struggling to recover today. He can't hold anything down and I am giving him meds and fluids thru an IV bag twice a day. Please ladies, keep your yarn up out of reach from your pets. It can be deadly.
> ...


Please keep us posted. Prayers are being said for you all.
Kathy


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

My miniature poodle chewed on my bamboo circular needles also. He also chewed the knobs off my magazine rack, and he is 6 years old! Neurotic?

Has anyone had a mesh bag used to wash delicates in the washing machine stick? I had to cut the bottom off to get my stockings out, then unjam the zipper, then sew the bottom up again. Klutz is me.


----------



## sbubbles84 (Jun 8, 2011)

I have given a friend of mine three pairs of #10 METAL knitting needles because her dog gets into her knitting bag and destroys her projects. Then her dog Ruby chews on the needles until they are bent beyond repair! I finally got my friend a large zippered bag to keep her knitting in--hope that stops her dog! Worried that the dog will somehow get hurt from chewing on the yarn and needles.
Sorry about your needles!


----------



## Heartseas (Aug 30, 2011)

Now you all know why I never allow animals inside


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

I recently purchased on line a pack of 18 sets of 5 d/ pointed bamboo needles.
I thought they were in a secure plastic container. 
My grand daughters Beagle found her way in to the container
I had to buy another pack.
I have got a few spares now.
I like to use them when my circulars are either in use or too long.


----------



## harmony27 (Jul 29, 2011)

sbubbles84 said:


> I have given a friend of mine three pairs of #10 METAL knitting needles because her dog gets into her knitting bag and destroys her projects. Then her dog Ruby chews on the needles until they are bent beyond repair! I finally got my friend a large zippered bag to keep her knitting in--hope that stops her dog! Worried that the dog will somehow get hurt from chewing on the yarn and needles.
> Sorry about your needles!


That is one "knotty" dog!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

When my daughter's dog was a puppy, he used to chew up shoes. The one that really got me, and I don't know HOW he survived it, but he ATE my azalea bush! It was one of those topiary ones and only about 2 feet tall, but he ate it right down to the ground! He's a Pit Bull-Black Lab mix (3/4 Pit).


----------



## sasvermont (Mar 3, 2011)

I have SO many things with puppy teeth marks. My dog was fairly well behaved but still had her moments during her early months. I went through two power cords to my laptop, watchbands, corners of wooden chests, sandals, pencils, books on how to train dogs....you name it. She never did much damage, but when I see just how many things she got her muddy paws on and sharp teeth in, it does ADD UP! 

I have one cat, that as a kitten, would grab a skein of yarn and run through the house with it, growling the entire time. I think she thought "she had found something".... and it was impossible to catch her. She outgrew this behavior, fortunately. 

Now, all my pets leave my things ALONE!


----------



## bonmouse65 (Jul 23, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> donna2kayak said:
> 
> 
> > jypsiejude said:
> ...


So very sorry to hear this. Prayers your way and to your special furbaby - I had that happen one time to a kitty that chowed down on tinsel from a Christmas tree overnight....now I don't use tinsel. She went through quiet an ordeal but she was fine. Let us know how everything goes. Hugs!


----------



## libbhill (Jun 29, 2011)

I thought my dog was the only one who chewed up knitting needles, thought yarn was for cats! But it has been awhile since I had a puppy. I am almost relieved and will just make sure to keep the needles and yarn a bit higher on the 
shelf


----------



## drausch (Apr 18, 2011)

I once had a dog who was a chewer and the vet told me to tie a knot in an old dish towel and give it to her. She loved it and it was basicly te only thing she chewed on.


donna2kayak said:


> TammyK said:
> 
> 
> > Did that _used to be_ a wooden needle?
> ...


----------



## Jean Margaret (Aug 7, 2011)

We have good friends in South Hero and our home is in Shelburne when not in RV. O'Rourke??? Jean Margaret. ps. I LOVE our Vermont and all it stands for. How can one not.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Yes I know I complain about my doberman chewing on my stuff and named some of the things he has destroyed but they are all replaceable. He is not. I love him dearly and would not trade him for anything. He is my boy.

Its my fault for letting things lie around where he can be tempted to have fun while I'm love not giving him love and attention.

I just do not understand how people can mistreat God's creatures.

Happy Labor Day to everyone.

How's the Min Pin doing?

Kathy


----------



## Junelouise (Apr 29, 2011)

Keep telling these horror stories about dogs and I will feel better about NOT owning one! Hubby is not a dog lover and every time he hears about a problem with dogs..he says.."see, now you know why we do not have a dog".


----------



## carolyn tolo (Feb 7, 2011)

Years ago I had a dog and a cat. The cat ate tinsel and I had to pull it gently from her rear end when it came through. The dog ate rugs and towels etc. Really ATE them. I couldn't keep a pillow or rug in her kennel. She loved the kennel--never latched unless kids were getting too boisterous--then she would get in her wire kennel and pull the door closed.

I told the kids she was in "time out". So they asked her what she did wrong! Love them. Carolyn


----------



## wondermaid (May 9, 2011)

Yes I know!!! But they are such a JOY .They bring unconditional love.My spelling is bad but thats that.And a WHOLE LOT OF LAUGHTER!!!!!!!


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Yes I know I complain about my doberman chewing on my stuff and named some of the things he has destroyed but they are all replaceable. He is not. I love him dearly and would not trade him for anything. He is my boy.
> 
> Its my fault for letting things lie around where he can be tempted to have fun while I'm love not giving him love and attention.
> 
> ...


Kathy you are so right you can't replace the animal. The Love they give is so awesome. We recently rescued two little pups that someone had just thrown out.They were so tiny we lost one, but the other one is going strong and even though I said she had to go when she could, she is here to stay. I just keep things up where can't get them. There love out weighs everything.


----------



## jypsiejude (Apr 3, 2011)

Thank you all for your concerns and prayers for Sam. He is somewhat better this evening and has held down a teeny bit of food today, so God willing he is going to turn around and start to heal. I have a little chihuahua, Max that has been on a hunger strike with his brother, so now they are both eating. Really, pets are just like children. When you get one you are committed to them for their life and have to watch them constantly, the little stinkers, but love them we do, for the love we get in return. Hope your weekend was the best. Judy


----------



## KnitPicker (Jan 19, 2011)

When I had had my Sloughi male for a year, I got a female Greyhound (they are both site hounds). Both were couch potatoes and didn't care for much exercise anyway. I was knitting something for someone and had balls of yarn in a knitting bag with my plastic and metal needles. I had an appointment and when I came back after only an hour, I found both dogs throwing the yarn up in the air, running with the yarn following them all over the living room and office areas. They were jumping and having such a good time. I came in, my jaw slacked due to shock. I placed my hands on my hips and just looked in great amusement at the two large black dogs with yarn wrapped all over them, the furniture and the floor. It was all I could do to hold back my laughter. The two? Stopped dead in their tracks and tried to look innocent, but their heads drooped a bit and finally they looked so guilty, I had to forgive them. I could tell they were repentant. LOL Of course, I found plastic bags with zippers shortly after that! Their fun was never repeated. Now that both have been gone a few years, it's a wonderful and warm memory. I miss them, but not the yarn.


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope the needle is long enough that you can shorten it an put a new point on it. I've had to do that before, lol


----------



## nhauf001 (Jan 18, 2011)

I hope the needle is long enough that you can shorten it an put a new point on it. I've had to do that before, lol


----------



## Jean Margaret (Aug 7, 2011)

Ms. Knit Picker you are right on!!!! Your reaction to your situation was, in my eyes, perfect. I will remember that next time one of our two Standard Poodles (or both) get into one of my projects while my husband and I are out "shopping" and we return to find a message has been left that they were unhappy not to be invited to join us. Our buddies were each rescued by
1 New England Poodle Rescue and then the other from Carolina Poodle Rescue. What a rewarding experience for my husband and I to have. At one time in our lives we lived with four dogs and three cats in our Vt. farmhouse (where I started a yarn shop so I could have plenty around me) and our two children plus goats, horses, chickens, a goose, etc. We each worked in NYC and met there by chance in 1958 and so it all began. What a wonderful life and full of many twists and turns. But that is how life is, isn't it. Jean


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

pjflan55 said:


> My dog loves yarn as well but he really loves silverware. I had to use a camera to see how he managed to get it out of the drawer but then I realized the dog and both cats were in on it. The male cat gets up on the counter the other cat sits under the drawer and pulls it open with her paws from underneath. Then the male cat paws out the closest thing to the top and drops it on the floor. Bingo! The dogs gets the silverware. I am thinking about sitting a camera up around the bird cage next they seem to find a way out of the cage. Maybe the dog is helping the cats!


  Mh husband cat "omar" likes to unroll the tp in the bathroom. He watched the kids unroll it and knows how to take his paw and open the door(liteweight door)


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

We (or rather our off to college daughter) has a 7 yr old min pin who is worse than a cat when it comes to yarn. thought she was playing with a tennis ball once only to see yarn strung from living rm into dining rm, wrapped around 6 chairs and table legs, back into living rm and wrapped around almost everything in there!!! Learned very valuable lesson after that happened the 2nd time. Yeah---that's how I felt-which one of us was dumb???


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Kadydee wrote:
Yes I know I complain about my doberman chewing on my stuff and named some of the things he has destroyed but they are all replaceable. He is not. I love him dearly and would not trade him for anything. He is my boy.

Its my fault for letting things lie around where he can be tempted to have fun while I'm love not giving him love and attention.

I just do not understand how people can mistreat God's creatures.

Happy Labor Day to everyone.

How's the Min Pin doing?

Kathy

Kathy you are so right you can't replace the animal. The Love they give is so awesome. We recently rescued two little pups that someone had just thrown out.They were so tiny we lost one, but the other one is going strong and even though I said she had to go when she could, she is here to stay. I just keep things up where can't get them. There love out weighs everything.
Sue Peterman

Oh Sue,
Sorry to hear you lost one of your rescues. But delighted to hear the other is doing well and you decided to permanently adopt.
That is one of the reasons my husband hates to hear me talk about rescues. He knows that rescues will become adoptees.
I would love to several dogs. But have to be satisfied with one.
We do have a McCall. She plays with Ludwig our doberman.
They are funny to watch.

Sue wouldn't we be lost with out our pets. They are just like family. They are family. The four legged kind.


----------



## Ms Sue P (Mar 19, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Kadydee wrote:
> Yes I know I complain about my doberman chewing on my stuff and named some of the things he has destroyed but they are all replaceable. He is not. I love him dearly and would not trade him for anything. He is my boy.
> 
> Its my fault for letting things lie around where he can be tempted to have fun while I'm love not giving him love and attention.
> ...


Yes we would be so lost without our pets. We have a 13 year old yellow kitty & a 3 year old male tabby. We have a 9 year old rescue lab, 5 year sheltie and now this pup. She is 95 % Mini Pin. But she is a love. You do know that dog is God spelled backwards. I don't know had anyone with any kind of a heart can just throw out a little puppy.You have a great day or evening whenever you are reading this.


----------



## Rose (Jan 22, 2011)

but he loves his mommy and she left her smell all over the place.
Rose


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

My sister has 5 dogs in her house, and two of them are HUGE!!! One is a Mastiff, I don't remember what kind, and another one is a Great Dane. All of her dogs are rescue dogs. One of them is a miniature poodle that she and her husband found alongside the road, she was just a puppy, fit in the palm of his hand. Some Vermin had thrown her out at a rest stop in Texas somewhere, in the middle of SUMMER she had a cracked rib, and was so dehydrated that when they tried to bathe her to see how bad off she was she tried to drink the bathwater. They took her to the vet and when he found out that they intended to keep her, he treated her for free. Wasn't that nice of him?? She is now Ginger the "Queen of the Universe!!"


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

The min pin is doing well except she misses our daughter. She has slept with her since the day she arrived at our home when Cait was in 7th grade. The longest they have been apart was last summer when Cait was away 5 weeks touring Europe. I think she knew something was going on because 2 weeks before she left for college in august, Yoda started sleeping on a pillow on the floor. I know she's grieving and when Cait came home over Labor Day weekend, she had to go through it again. You're right, they are family not pets.


----------



## Kadydee (Apr 28, 2011)

Delighted to hear Yoda is doing well. They say dumb animals but they are really smart and very perceptive.

Try taking something of Cait's and putting it where Yoda curl up with it or even on Cait's bed.

The next time Cait is home from college have hug a pillow or Yoda toys. It might help ease the loss. Or you can send Yoda back to school with Cait. Yes, I know that won't work either. 

Kathy


----------



## faitheliz (Sep 7, 2011)

donna2kayak said:


> or dumb ME?! Has this happened to anyone else? I use a zipper topped bag to keep my knitting and to keep my dog from getting into it. He loves yarn and my needles. :wink:
> Next time I think I will actually zip the bag up!!!


Actually I have a worse time with my cats wanting to chew on my circular needles while I am trying to knit - how dare i knit with a cat needing scritches- luckly my labs couldnt be bothered but they love sleeping on anything knitted though!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

faitheliz, 
I here you about cats and sleeping on things that are knitted or crocheted. I just finished a large afghan that had edging.Trying to work on it with two 10 lb. cat sleeping on it was a bit hard. But I managed.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

Milroygrams, when my next door neighbour went to live in China for work reasons, their dog would sit in the yard and bark needlessly for hours. I felt so sorry for it, my neighbour used to ring back home on Skype to talk to the dog and of course her adult daughter.


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

At least I am not alone, yeah!!! 2 years ago we brought home the "chewtiest" puppy ever. She is a boxer pup ( and amazingly, still alive and well} with an exquisite taste in shoes. She chewed up two of my favorite pairs of shoes, no not the ugly tennis shoes, the beautiful gold sandals, and my most favorite pair of Vera Wangs! I still have not been able to replace them. I guess I should take it as a compliment??? How come neither my hubby's nor my son's shoes have become dog chewies??? :?: Hmmm, my DH assures me dogs like stinky stuff, well, I thought the boxer just had excellent taste in footwear!


----------



## Mystikerin (Jul 19, 2011)

Ottie said:


> I have a doxie that waits for his chance to grab my yarn and mess with it. I keep one ball on hand so when he gets feisty I toss that one to him and I re-roll it when he's done.


Wow - he's quite talented, looks like he is working on his winter sweater!


----------



## pattys76 (Apr 7, 2011)

Kadydee said:


> Delighted to hear Yoda is doing well. They say dumb animals but they are really smart and very perceptive.
> 
> Try taking something of Cait's and putting it where Yoda curl up with it or even on Cait's bed.
> 
> ...


Yeah they call them "Dumb" animals, but just who feeds who?? And WHICH one of us is out there with the pooper scooper??


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I have walked out of a room, only to find a pup has dragged my knitting all over the house.....yarn everywhere! You would think I'd learn, but have done it more than once!


----------



## runetracey (Sep 5, 2011)

My dog likes yarn too, couldnt think why. She likes to drop her toys in my knitting bag with my wool - perhaps she thinks they'll be cosy in there - LOL


----------



## TerryLynn (Jul 26, 2011)

TerryLynn said:


> pjflan55 said:
> 
> 
> > My dog loves yarn as well but he really loves silverware. I had to use a camera to see how he managed to get it out of the drawer but then I realized the dog and both cats were in on it. The male cat gets up on the counter the other cat sits under the drawer and pulls it open with her paws from underneath. Then the male cat paws out the closest thing to the top and drops it on the floor. Bingo! The dogs gets the silverware. I am thinking about sitting a camera up around the bird cage next they seem to find a way out of the cage. Maybe the dog is helping the cats!
> ...


BTW omar took my yarn and ran down the hallway to the bathroom and back it was sock yarn. :lol:


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

Animals are so funny.....if you just take the time to watch them, they are amazing. I have a horse who licks me like a dog....she was playing with my watch the other day, next thing I knew, she had it in her mouth! I love to watch my dogs hide new chew toys from the other dogs.....animals are amazing!!!!!


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

My husband would love to send Yoda back to college. the two of them comically tolerate each other! Yoda has been sleeping in a basket of Cait's stuffed animals. Couldn't figure out where she was at night, she blended right in!!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

So sad. I would hate to leave one of my pets behind.


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

I have got a Pookie { poodle cross kelpie } He has learned he is not allowed to touch my knitting, so when he thinks the other dog is going to get it he gives a really loud yelp, grabs the wool and sits on it. He does this to my other things as well.


----------



## jackieh (May 28, 2011)

how precious!!!! love it!!good dog


----------



## jadancey (May 13, 2011)

I am enjoying this post so much. I guess we just can't help love our pets, good or bad. Just after we found our little dog, the two cats, somehow pulled a whole ball of yarn out of the stash drawer. When I came home, the dog met me at the door with a big smile on her face. I followed her to the bedroom where she had unwound the whole ball all over the bed and around everything in the room. She even had a roll of toilet paper mixed in and the contents of the bathroom trash can. She was so proud of herself, I could just hear her saying "look what I did for you". Meanwhile, the cats were sitting on the bed looking very unimpressed. I could imagine them thinking "now are you going to get rid of that noisey thing?" I laughed all the time I was cutting up the yarn so I could get it cleaned up.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

I think your dog is an artist. By add other thing to the yarn she was just expressing her self. Good job puppy.


----------



## Firefightersmom (Apr 25, 2011)

My dogs ate me very first pair of socks I knitted. I have the worse dogs in the neighborhood. Love them dearly but there are days! 

They have ripped knitting out. Got tangled in my yard. Decorated the yard with yarn and on and on.


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

Yoda seems to be compensating for loss of fave kid with antagonizing husband lately. It's funny to watch them growl at each other. We had a deaf dalmation long ago who was the smartest dog we've ever had. Every time someone brought us another pup (this happens a lot as we live in the country) she would take the pup to a neighboring farm and sneak home without it. Neighbors would call us asking if we were missing a pup again. Once she accepted they were there to stay, it was ok.


----------



## Bethknits79 (Jul 19, 2011)

milroygrams said:


> Yoda seems to be compensating for loss of fave kid with antagonizing husband lately. It's funny to watch them growl at each other. We had a deaf dalmation long ago who was the smartest dog we've ever had. Every time someone brought us another pup (this happens a lot as we live in the country) she would take the pup to a neighboring farm and sneak home without it. Neighbors would call us asking if we were missing a pup again. Once she accepted they were there to stay, it was ok.


  LOL!!!


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

We had a dog that did the same thing! She would take our new pup to a neighbor, and leave her there.....I know she was moving her to that house.....that was in the days when dogs weren't fenced, and would go visit neighbors!


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Maybe she thought the pup needed a new home and not hers. That just so cute.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

I think that's exactly what she thought!


----------



## milroygrams (Jul 27, 2011)

Sometimes I don't know which has given me more laughs over the years, my kids or my animals!!!!! I know which has given me less gray hair!


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

milroygrams said:


> Sometimes I don't know which has given me more laughs over the years, my kids or my animals!!!!! I know which has given me less gray hair!


Amen to that!


----------



## JeanneCC (Jun 29, 2011)

My dog Sparki was a St.Bernard/Collie mix and did chew the battery and I had to take him to the vet and have his stomach pumped. He also chewed 6 chairs, a china closet and steel toed shoes. Then he grew up, and stopped.


----------



## MissMagnolia (Apr 5, 2011)

Amen for growing up. I have a Rottie She ate toilet paper as a puppy. She also grew up and on to bigger and better things like my bed.She don't chew on anything shes not suppose to.


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

could be a good idea but you could look at it this way a good reason to buy a new set of needles
:lol:


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

insanitynz said:


> could be a good idea but you could look at it this way a good reason to buy a new set of needles
> :lol:


I had only had them a couple of weeks


----------



## renee greenberg (Jun 23, 2011)

My girlfriend had a dog who was part German shephard (mutts are the smartest!). He loved cooked food from the refrigerator. NOTHING would keep him from the refrigerator when he knew she went out. He'd open the refrigerator door. He ate his way through all the cooked food.She's an advanced knitter but he never touched her knitting. She tried a strap around the refrigerator to keep it closed. He chewed though it. He died after 15 years. But she spent many nights without dinner. My cousins too had a dog (mutt)they named "piggy" because she used to take their dishes out of the refrigerator one at a time, eat everything, and leave the dishes/ containers CLEAN on the ktichen floor, leaving them without dinner, many times. They don't knit. But without any food , they had to eat at their friend's house many times. They, too, never solved the problem because the kitchen had two arched entrances without doors. The dog got over the gate they put up.I suggested welding a hasp lock on the refrigerator. My cousin was too lazy.


----------



## barbarascarboro (Jun 21, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> My girlfriend had a dog who was part German shephard (mutts are the smartest!). He loved cooked food from the refrigerator. NOTHING would keep him from the refrigerator when he knew she went out. He'd open the refrigerator door. He ate his way through all the cooked food.She's an advanced knitter but he never touched her knitting. She tried a strap around the refrigerator to keep it closed. He chewed though it. He died after 15 years. But she spent many nights without dinner. My cousins too had a dog (mutt)they named "piggy" because she used to take their dishes out of the refrigerator one at a time, eat everything, and leave the dishes/ containers CLEAN on the ktichen floor, leaving them without dinner, many times. They don't knit. But without any food , they had to eat at their friend's house many times. They, too, never solved the problem because the kitchen had two arched entrances without doors. The dog got over the gate they put up.I suggested welding a hasp lock on the refrigerator. My cousin was too lazy.


That would be a really tough problem. So far, none of my dogs have done that, and I hope they don't read this, and get any ideas!!!! :roll:


----------



## tigerlady (Apr 18, 2011)

renee greenberg said:


> My girlfriend had a dog who was part German shephard (mutts are the smartest!). He loved cooked food from the refrigerator. NOTHING would keep him from the refrigerator when he knew she went out. He'd open the refrigerator door. He ate his way through all the cooked food.She's an advanced knitter but he never touched her knitting. She tried a strap around the refrigerator to keep it closed. He chewed though it. He died after 15 years. But she spent many nights without dinner. My cousins too had a dog (mutt)they named "piggy" because she used to take their dishes out of the refrigerator one at a time, eat everything, and leave the dishes/ containers CLEAN on the ktichen floor, leaving them without dinner, many times. They don't knit. But without any food , they had to eat at their friend's house many times. They, too, never solved the problem because the kitchen had two arched entrances without doors. The dog got over the gate they put up.I suggested welding a hasp lock on the refrigerator. My cousin was too lazy.


I love these dogs. (bet their owners did not sometimes) 
My daughter has a Staffy he used to open the freezer, but gave up after a few times not being able to eat the food before he got sprung


----------



## lorraine magee (Jan 20, 2011)

my friend was not able to keep her dog, as the landlord said no pets. she had someone to take him but not until the next day. i took him home with me. he was in the bathroom .it is a larger then most bathrooms. my husband got up to go to the bathroom,and yelled come here .he was never so mad at me as he was that night.the chewed the pipes under the sik water was every where.


----------

